# Mind explaining between the different types of bits?



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

This is an awesome sticky under the Tack section:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-snaffle-english-type-bits-36522/


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll take a stab at giving simple explanations for the differences in each of these bits and how they effect the horse

Dee Ring Snaffle - The D ring is less likely to pinch a horse's lips than a loose ring or O ring snaffle, the D also acts a little like a full cheek snaffle in that it puts pressure on the side of the horse's face as well as tongue and bars of the mouth, making it less severe.
Dee Ring Waterford - The mouthpiece is made of 5-9 joints and is very flexible.Due to the many joints, the waterford has many bumps, which can act as pressure points. The idea is that the great flexibility will discourage the horse from leaning on it. 
Slow twist,- Usually single-jointed with a slight twist in the cannons. Thicker and with fewer twists than a wire bit, has fewer edges than a corkscrew. The twist causes edges that result as pressure points in the horse's mouth. Increases pressure on the tongue and bars, also acts on the lips. Generally considered strong and fairly severe.
Corkscrew, - Usually single-jointed has many rounded edges. However, it is not actually "corkscrew" in shape, but more has a more "screw-like" mouthpiece with blunt edges. Thicker than a wire bit, thinner than a slow twist.The edges amplify pressure on the mouth, especially the bars and tongue. Considered severe.
Copper roller, -  Rollers can be found on both shanked(curb) bits and snaffles, the rollers are supposed to calm a horse by giving them an outlet for nervous tongue movements, letting them relax their jaw and accept the bit better. Rollers do not effect the severity of the bit. Copper is used in bits to increase salivation with the idea that saliva will keep the horse's mouth "soft."
Bent mouth, - Bent or "mullen" mouth pieces have curvature to the bit offering tongue release for the horse reducing the "nutcracker" action of a snaffle, usually considered very mild bits if they do not have twisted mouth pieces or shanks. 
Twisted Wire - Mouthpiece is a single-jointed bit made of a thin twisted piece of wire for each joint.The wire bit is extremely severe. It is not only very thin, but it has twists in it that cause pressure point.
double twisted wire, - Bit has 2 mouthpieces, each one single jointed and made of twisted wire. The two joints amplify the nutcracker action. The wire makes the mouthpieces thin and sharp. The two mouthpieces cause extreme pressure on the bars. This bit is _very_ severe.
Myler Dee ring - Myler is a brand name, usually the joint in the center of a myler is a wide patented joint that reduces the "nutcracker" action of the bit making it less severe, by applying pressure to the bars of the mouth rather than the tongue. (I love my Myler)
Pelham? - A pelham is a curb bit with a jointed mouth piece. Curbs are more useful for collecting a horse and bringing their heads "on to the vertical" than snaffles, which are primarily disengagement bits. Because they work off of leverage principles curb bits are often more severe when in the wrong hands.

​


----------

